
The Security Dilemma of Cyberspace: Ancient Logic, New Problems - putsteadywere
https://lawfareblog.com/security-dilemma-cyberspace-ancient-logic-new-problems
======
putsteadywere
"Operation “Nitro Zeus” illustrates this thinking. As Buchanan explains, in
the early stages of the Obama Administration, U.S. hackers went on an
expansive hunt for “zero-day” vulnerabilities in Iran’s strategic
infrastructures. The raid targeted the Fordo nuclear facility that Washington
suspected was purifying uranium to weapons grade. But that was not all. The
United States also penetrated Iran’s financial, transportation, and air
defense systems. The invaders acted in anticipation of the possible failure of
diplomatic efforts to curtail Iranian enrichment activity peacefully. They
crafted weapons of war even as they strived to avert it."

~~~
putsteadywere
I thought the author's idea that it is prohibitively difficult to create
exploits in a vacuum, and need to know the specific configuration of your
adversary's systems in order to be able to attack or counter-attack was
interesting.

If you think it is appropriate for your nation to maintain the ability to
respond, then, pragmatically, you support either your nation intruding in
other's systems or your nation maintaining a weak deterrent response.

